# Datenbank connect Funktion



## DeltaPilot12 (31. Mrz 2020)

Hey Leute,
ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, welches Daten aus einer MySQL oder Access Datenbank liest. Dazu muss es sich mit der Datenbank verbinden, schreiben und lesen können. Ich habe bereits folgenden Post im Forum gelesen, welcher ähnlich zu meinem Problem ist, jedoch kann ich einige Dinge daraus nicht übernehmen: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/jdbc-verbindung-in-einer-funktion.91568/#post-580186
Nämlich werde ich die Abfragen (zum Beispiel beim Login) oft mit Preparedstatements machen (müssen?) und ich weiß noch nicht, wie oft ich ein Argument setzen muss. Deshalb ist eine funktion/Prozedur wie executeQuery des Posts oben wahrscheinlich nicht möglich. Ich habe deshalb die im Post beschriebene Prozedur connect() in eine Funktion umgewandelt, die einen Datentyp Connection zurückgibt.

Hier ein Teil des Codes aus der Login Klasse:

```
Database Database1 = new Database();

Connection connection = Database1.connect();
PreparedStatement st = (PreparedStatement) connection
     .prepareStatement("SELECT Username, Password FROM userdata WHERE Username=? AND Password=?");

     st.setString(1, userName);
     st.setString(2, password);
     //da müssen in der Zukunft wahrscheinlich noch mehr statement-setter rein. Ich weiß nicht wie viele, aber es werden auch nicht nur Strings sein.
     ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery();
     Database1.disconnect(connection, st, rs);
```

Und hier jetzt der Code aus der Database Klasse:

```
public class Database {
    public static String mySqlConnect = "jdbc:mysql://";
    public static String mySqlServer = "localhost:3306/"; 
    public static String mySqlDataBase = "logintest"; 
    public static String mySqlTime = "?serverTimezone=UTC"; 
    public static String mySqlUsername = "...…………...…..";
    public static String mySqlPassword = "...…...………...…...";
    private static String DBurl;

    Connection con;
    
    Database() {
        this.con = null;
    }
 
 public Connection connect() throws Exception {
   DBurl = mySqlConnect + mySqlServer + mySqlDataBase + mySqlTime;
   con = (Connection) DriverManager.getConnection(DBurl, mySqlUsername, mySqlPassword);
   return con;
 }
  
 public void disconnect(Connection co, PreparedStatement stat, ResultSet res) throws Exception {
        res.close();
        stat.close();
        co.close();
    }
```

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Kann man eine Funktion schreiben für die Abfragen, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wie oft ich statements setzen muss? Wenn dem so ist, kann ich die Funktion connect ja auch wieder in eine Prozedur umwandeln oder? Weil immer die ganzen Zeilen mit dem PreparedStatement zu schreiben ist ziemlich viel.
2. In anderen Klassen will ich genau auf die gleiche Datenbank zurückgreifen. Wäre es ratsam (und wenn ja wie?) auf Database 1 der Login Klasse zurückzugreifen oder muss ich ein neues Objekt erstellen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe! Sind zwar Anfänger-Fragen, aber ich hoffe daraus viel zu lernen, da das das Grundgerüst meines Programmes bilden soll!
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Thallius (31. Mrz 2020)

In der Regel macht es keinen Sinn für jeden Query die Datenban-Verbindungk neu aufzubauen. Deshalb würde ich aus der Datenbank Klasse ein Singleton machen, das ich einmal beim Programmstart intialisiere und dann die DB connection erzeugt.

Die Queries selber sind ja jedesmal anders. Also du wirst ja hoffentlich nicht alle Daten deine Anwendung in eine Tabelle packen und einmal rausholen? Also Login und Passwird gehören in eine Tabelle User. Da könnt vielleicht noch maximal irgendwelche anderen statischen Userdaten rein wie Name, Adresse oder was auch immer benötigt wird aber mehr auch nicht.

Die Daten der Anwendung gehören dann in eine andere Tabelle. Je nachdem was du überhaupt speichern willst.


----------



## kneitzel (31. Mrz 2020)

Also erst einmal möchte ich das Design hinterfragen. Was willst Du da denn kapseln? Also so Data Layer haben in der Regel konkrete Zugriffe - oft halt die typischen CRUD Operationen.

Und dein disconnect ist in meinem Augen schon fast fahrlässig. Generell sollte sowas mit try with resources gemacht werden. Also die connect() Methode würde man nutzen über ein


```
try (Connection connection = whatever.connect()) {
  // Nutzen der connection variable
}
```



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> In der Regel macht es keinen Sinn für jeden Query die Datenban-Verbindungk neu aufzubauen. Deshalb würde ich aus der Datenbank Klasse ein Singleton machen, das ich einmal beim Programmstart intialisiere und dann die DB connection erzeugt.



Ähm, genau das kenne ich anders. Dafür hat man dann hoffentlich im Treiber das Connection Pooling. Denn dann habe ich in meinem Code, dass ich mir immer eine neue Connection hole. Der Treiber schaut dann nach, ob es eine freie Verbindung gibt, die er mir geben kann. Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann baut er die Connection auf. Erspart mir ggf. Aufwand, denn wenn die Connection aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr offen ist, muss ich diese ja ggf. doch auch wieder neu öffnen... Und ans Multithreading muss man ja auch denken. Eine zentrale Connection, die dann mehrere Threads ggf. nutzen?


----------



## DeltaPilot12 (31. Mrz 2020)

Hey, danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Könntet ihr das bitte nochmal auf Deutsch schreiben? Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger mit den komplizierten Sachen in Java.... Das mit dem kapseln, CRUD und dem Disconnect (was daran falsch ist) hab ich leider nicht verstanden.

Zu der Frage mit den Tabellen in der Datenbank: Selbstverständlich kommen da noch andere Tabellen hinzu! Ich teste erst einmal grundlegende Prinzipien in Test-Programmen, bevor ich das dann in einem großen Programm vereine. Dieses soll Safari-Firmen in Afrika ermöglichen, Reisekosten für Kunden zu berechnen, diese getätigten Kostenkalkulationen speichern, sodass sie später wieder verändert und abgerufen werden können und noch einiges mehr. Da müssen Tabellen für User, Companies, Hotels, Costings, Activities, National Parks etc. etc. etc. entstehen.
Aber für jetzt probiere ich erst einmal mit speichern und lesen in einer Datenbank herum. Und das anhand des Login Programmes. Hoffentlich zeigt mir dass dann, wie ich mit den Datenbanken im großen Programm arbeiten kann.

Ich habe mich halt wirklich ziemlich stark an dem Post hier orientiert: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/jdbc-verbindung-in-einer-funktion.91568/#post-580186 und diesem Tutorial: https://www.javaguides.net/2019/07/...g-java-swing-jdbc-mysql-example-tutorial.html. Wenn da irgendwas falsch ist, sorry, wusste ich nicht.

Okay, mit der Connection hab ich verstanden, dass man testen sollte, ob die denn überhaupt noch besteht, und zwar bei jeder Abfrage, die man macht. Wenn nicht, dann muss sie halt wieder neu aufgebaut werden. Sprich connect() macht also Sinn, aber wie denn nun, als Prozedur oder Funktion?

Da in der zukünftigen sehr großen Datenbank viele Tabellen verknüpft sind, frage ich mich, ob ich alle Daten in einer Datenbank mit vielen Tabellen speichern soll oder ob es besser wäre, wenn ich mehrere Datenbanken mit weniger Tabellen habe? Im Moment denke ich, es wäre wesentlich komplizierter mehrere Datenbanken zu verwenden, und ich präferiere daher, dass mein ganzes Programm während seiner Laufzeit nur eine Datenbank verwendet. Ich lass mich aber auch gerne umstimmen auf mehrere Datenbanken zu wechseln, falls das Sinn macht und wichtige Vorteile hätte.

Wie wäre denn dann eine grundlegende Struktur (Design) für das connecten, disconnecten, abfragen und speichern, wenn ich die eine Datenbank in jeder Klasse aufrufen will und über die gesamte Laufzeit hinweg?
Besser ich fange jetzt an alles richtig zu strukturieren, als später....

Würde mich auch über Code Beispiele freuen!


----------



## mihe7 (31. Mrz 2020)

DeltaPilot12 hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem kapseln, CRUD und dem Disconnect (was daran falsch ist) hab ich leider nicht verstanden.


Kapseln = Geheimnisprinzip: so viel wie möglich vor dem Zugriff anderer Objekte verstecken. Das funktioniert nur, wenn die Kohäsion hoch ist, also nur Dinge zu einer Klasse zusammengefasst werden, die auch wirklich zusammengehören.

CRUD = Create, Retrieve, Update und Delete -> die Standardfunktionen bei der Datenverwaltung.

disconnect: mit Ausnahme der Connection wird in der Klasse nichts geöffnet, daher hat sie außer der Connection auch nichts zu schließen. Das sollte folglich dort passieren, wo Statements & Co. erzeugt werden. An der Stelle verwendet man dann try-with-resources, durch das ein korrektes Schließen automatisch sichergestellt wird. In Deinem Fall würde z. B. ein Fehler beim Schließen des ResultSets dazu führen, dass der Rest offen bleibt -> Resource Leak.


----------



## kneitzel (31. Mrz 2020)

Also ein typischer DataLayer wie ich ihn früher gebaut habe (Mache ich heute alles nicht mehr. Dazu gibt es Liraries, die einem die Arbeit abnehmen) ist typischerweise immer so aufgebaut:

Eine Klasse DataLayer oder, wenn man viele Entities hatte, dann wurde das auch mal aufgeteilt.

Eine Methode connect() die eine Connection zurück gibt war da drin.

Dann für die Operationen die notwendigen Methoden. CRUD steht für Create, Read, Update und Delete. Also wenn ich eine Entity "Entity" habe, dann gab es (so es Sinn gemacht hat):
Read
====
List<Entity> getEntities() ==> Alle Entities lesen
List<Entity> getEntities(....) ==> Bestimmte Entities lesen, Parameter wurden durch die Anforderungen bestimmt.
Entity getEntity(IdType id)==> Eine bestimmte Entity lesen

Create / Update
void saveEntity(Entity entity) ==> entity wurde geschrieben. Das ist dann ein Create or Update - Oft ist es so, dass es ein Update ist, wenn die ID gesetzt ist. Ansonsten ist es ein create. (Hier gibtes viele Variationen. Statt void könnte die ID zurück gegeben werden. Die Frage ist, ob die übergebene Entity geändert wird (id nach create setzen!)...  Muss man sich überlegen.

void deleteEntity(Entity entity) ==> Entity wird aus der Datenbank gelöscht

Und in der Klasse sind dann die Methoden immer ähnlich:
Du hast ein try with resources auf die Connection und in der machst du dann Zugriff, den du brauchst.


----------



## DeltaPilot12 (31. Mrz 2020)

Okay, danke für die Antworten!
Vielleicht gibt mir das Denkanstöße für meine Recherche im Internet, weil bisher versteh ich nur die Hälfte... Da schau ich mal nach komplett neuen Ansätzen und Strukturen, weil scheinbar taugen ja die Beispiele aus dem Netz, worauf mein Programm bisher basiert, nicht viel.
Vielleicht meld ich mich dann nochmal, falls ich eine Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## temi (1. Apr 2020)

Ich finde diesen Ansatz ganz gut (verständlich):
https://medium.com/@krzychukosobudzki/repository-design-pattern-bc490b256006


----------

